# Connecting to the internet



## TroN-0074 (Jan 2, 2012)

I haven't been able to connect to the INTERNET, not even when I plug a wire to my laptop.
I think that is because I choose not to set up my network during installation. And the reason why I did that is because I wasn't a home when I install it. So now I am home and I would like to add packages such as KDE, Firefox, Thunderbird. But I can't because I cant get on line.

If somebody can point out how to create the file that will let me go out in the net I will appreciate it.

I don't have a static IP so every time is different, I would use a generic hostname, and the only remote connection I would need to do is through SAMBA, nothing fancy.

I will appreciate advices. Thank you.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2012)

To determine the name of your Ethernet interface:
`% pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`

The network interface name is at the beginning of the first line, before the @.

Then read this: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-dhcp.html#AEN37790


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 2, 2012)

I may be committing a sin here, but the only time I use sysinstall after system install is for network configuration. You can run sysinstall and configure the network from there.


----------



## TroN-0074 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you I did it by re running *sysinstall* which I found in /usr/sbin/sysinstall. I am upgrading the ports collection right now. I will post more question for future setup.


----------

